# Canadian Serving in Iraq with U.S.Killed- Cpl. Michael Seeley



## brihard (31 Oct 2006)

Rest in peace Cpl. Michael Seeley. We haven't forgotten our brothers to the south.


-------

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2006/10/31/canadian-iraq.html

A Canadian serving with the U.S. Army in Iraq was killed by insurgents this week, just days before his return home.

Cpl. Michael Seeley, formerly of Fredericton, was on patrol with Bravo Company of the 28th Infantry when he died Monday.

A Mi'kmaq, Seeley joined the Canadian Forces in 1998 before enlisting in the U.S. Marines the next year.

He served with the Marines in Japan, South America, Africa and Iraq before getting an honourable discharge after four years.

He then joined the U.S. Army and was stationed in Fort Hood, Texas, when he was deployed to Iraq.

"I am so proud of Mike," Betty Ann Lavallee, chief of the New Brunswick Aboriginal Peoples Council, said in a statement Tuesday.

"Like so many young aboriginal men and women … Seeley volunteered to serve without regard for what he was being asked to do."

The soldier's parents, Theresa and Lorne Seeley, live in Fredericton.


----------



## GAP (31 Oct 2006)

My Condolances


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Oct 2006)

My condolences to Cpl Seeley's family. Thank you for his service.


----------



## Red 6 (31 Oct 2006)

Rest in peace, Cpl Seeley, and mission well done.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (31 Oct 2006)

Stand Easy Cpl Seeley


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Oct 2006)

RIP Cpl. Seeley.       

We will never forget.


----------



## Nieghorn (31 Oct 2006)

My condolences as well.

I seem to recall hea ring a news doc about how many Native Canadians were joining the Marines ... or was in in Macleans a few months ago???   Anyway, sorry to hear such news.


----------



## dardt (1 Nov 2006)

RIP Cpl


----------



## manhole (1 Nov 2006)

Our condolences to his family and friends.  RIP, Cpl.


----------



## UberCree (1 Nov 2006)

RIP brother.


----------



## niner domestic (1 Nov 2006)

Wela:lin Smaknis.


----------



## cplcaldwell (1 Nov 2006)

From CBC.ca. _My emphasis added._

Shared under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act, RSC



> *'I really thought he would come home,' says slain soldier's mother*
> *Last Updated: Wednesday, November 1, 2006 | 11:42 AM AT
> CBC News *
> 
> ...




_There's not much I could add to that.... _


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Nov 2006)

RIP


----------



## Garett (1 Nov 2006)

Cpl Seeley served with 1RNBR from 98 to 99 when the joined the USMC.  He served in Iraq in 03.  I talked to the assisting officer in the mess today, the funeral should be in about a week in the Fredericton area.


----------



## Simpson (4 Nov 2006)

RIP God Bless


----------



## harry8422 (27 Nov 2006)

rest in piece soldier your duty is done


----------

